# Looking for sodas from these Ohio cities



## JayBeck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm always looking to add to my Cleveland and Toledo collections but I also collect from a lot of the cities/towns in between closer to where I grew up. If you have anything from the following cities, ACL or embossed, that you are willing to trade or sell let me know:

 Amherst, Bellevue, Elyria, Lorain, Norwalk, North Amherst, Port Clinton, Oberlin, Sandusky

 I have lots of sodas as well as many other types of bottles and jars I would be willing to trade. Thanks!


----------



## Tgrady (Jul 9, 2010)

I have an Upper 10 from Steubenville, Ohio if your interested


----------



## celerycola (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a Kris Kringle Klub from Toledo is you have a sapre.


----------



## JayBeck (Jul 12, 2010)

Tgrady: Thanks for the offer but Steubenville is down south and I am looking for northern cities. I'm sure someone around there or an Upper 10 collector will want that bottle.

 Celerycola: I vaguely recall hearing about the Kris Kringle Klub bottle a long time ago but I have never seen one. Do you happen to have a picture or any other info?


----------



## grime5 (Jul 16, 2010)

i have these ohio bottles for sale if you need them
 the city bottling works a.b. barnes  bellefontaine o.

 vossler bros  wapakoneta  o.

 delphos  the steinle delphos co  delphos ohio

 western ohio bottling co.  van wert o.

 found these last night going through some bottles.got about 6 more cases to look through may have some more.i think i saw one from painesville ohio too but forgot to pull it out. let me know or if anyone else needs them let me know thanks greg


----------



## Tgrady (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Jay I found Bortners Beverage from Toledo. Its a white and blue acl. Let me know if your interested


----------



## JayBeck (Jul 16, 2010)

Grime5: I am not too familiar with most of those sodas that you listed. I am assuming that these are all embossed crown top bottles. If any of those are ACL I might be interested but those cities are farther west and/or south of me. The one I am familiar with is the Western Ohio Bottling which seems to be a pretty common bottle. Indeed let me know if you come across anything else. Thanks!


----------



## grime5 (Jul 19, 2010)

found a hutch from ohio if your interested let me know
 j.p.glasser  bellaire o   thanks greg


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2010)

i am interested in toledo bottles as well,ive got some cleveland decos and milks interested?


----------



## JayBeck (Jul 20, 2010)

Grime5: I only have a handful of hutches, I only buy them if they are really local and priced right. Bellaire is down on the Ohio River near WV so it is a bit out of my scope. I appreciate the replys, I hope you find one from closer to Lake Erie tucked away.

 Madman: I am interested in any Cleveland decos that I don't already have. I remember seeing that you posted quite a few of them somewhere on the forum a while back. I'll search for that post and see if there were any there I don't have. Do you have others?


----------



## grime5 (Jul 31, 2010)

i found a acl  seher,s sparkling beverages  7 fl. oz  bottled by t.j. bottling co. lorain ohio..is this a common? let me know if interested later greg


----------



## grime5 (Jul 31, 2010)

also found these acl.s
 harry beverages   7 1/2 oz fostoria bottling co  fostoria ohio
 fox beverages freemont ohio
 up and up 10 oz green glass  bottled by g.m. swallow and sons lima ohio
 city beverages 7 fl oz city bottling co  youngstown ohio
 wrights sparkling beverages 7 fl. oz.  wright-vess cola bottling co  cambridge-coshocton-zanesville o.
 flays sparkling beverages 7 fl.oz. east palistine beverage co  east palistine ohio
 turners pale dry gingerale 7 fl.oz. green glass big boy beverages cleveland ohio phone melrose1-2445
 golden age beverages  7 fl.oz blended by golden age beverages youngstown ohio. let me know if interested. later greg


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry I don't know geography of your area.  By the time I looked the towns I typed this.

 I have an aqua city bottling from Youngstown with a monogram, crowntop. 7 oz
 Beer? christian moerlein Cincinnatti, cool monogram, cracked but displays well. 12 oz clear.

 Only two from Ohio in my house


----------



## celerycola (Jul 31, 2010)

I may be interested in the Youngstown. Can you post or email a pic?

 celerycola@yahoo.com



> ORIGINAL:  Nickevlau
> 
> Sorry I don't know geography of your area.Â  By the time I looked the towns I typed this.
> 
> ...


----------



## lepew62 (Jul 31, 2010)

I found this one yesterday in the Auglaize river. It is embossed C.J. Vossler & Son, Wapakoneta Ohio. This is the first C.J. Vossler bottle I have found. I have found Vossler Bros. Bottles many times. I guess this is when the father ran the business before the kids took over. It must have been before the other son was born also. Only other thing I have that may interest you is a Barqs embossed bottle from Lima Ohio Dr. Pepper plant.


----------



## lepew62 (Jul 31, 2010)

close up


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lepew62
> 
> I found this one yesterday in the Auglaize river. It is embossed C.J. Vossler & Son, Wapakoneta Ohio. This is the first C.J. Vossler bottle I have found. I have found Vossler Bros. Bottles many times. I guess this is when the father ran the business before the kids took over. It must have been before the other son was born also. Only other thing I have that may interest you is a Barqs embossed bottle from Lima Ohio Dr. Pepper plant.


 
 You know that is the first time I have seen another bottler using this particular bottle design. The other is the Princeton Motors Co. of Princeton WV.


----------



## celerycola (Aug 1, 2010)

One of the local bottlers near Buffalo used that same mold.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

Neat.


----------



## carling (Aug 1, 2010)

Morbious,

 Here is another example of that same bottle style from Cleveland.

 Rick


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Morbious,
> 
> ...


 
 Now that one just flat rocks. I love the pictorial slug plate.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2010)

freakin killer guys!


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 4, 2010)

Grime5: The Seher's bottles are fairly common around here. I assume the one you have is an all white label. I would be interested if it was a variation I have not seen. I have most of the bottles on your other list. I am interested in the two from Youngstown, City Beverages and Golden Age. Could you send me a pic of those two?

 Lepew62: Nice find! That's a really neat one you found and different from the Vossler bottles I have seen before. Too far south for my collection though.

 The similar style Princeton Motors and the American bottle are great too! I'm looking for that American bottle from Cleveland. I have one in amber but it is not the same bottle design.


----------



## grime5 (Aug 5, 2010)

jaybeck are you going to the wilmington show? if so i can put them aside for you to look at. i cant figure how to put pictures on here.well i cant get them off the camera to the computer. let me know and if not i can get the wife or son to email them to you. thanks greg


----------



## Nickevlau (Aug 5, 2010)

Forgot about this one. Is Lima and new anything you would be looking for?  Crown Soda property of coca cola, 7 oz near mint.


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 6, 2010)

Greg,  I was hoping to make it the show but I am not going to be able to make it down there. There is a show in Findlay, Ohio this fall and I will almost certainly be out there.

 Nick,  I have some ACLs from Lima but it is further SW of me so I don't really collect them. It is a nice bottle, I'm sure someone closer to there or maybe a Coke collector would want that one.


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 28, 2013)

I found a FLAY's sparkling beverage 7 oz


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 28, 2013)

I believe your Flay's bottle is from East Palestine, Ohio which is not in my area. The red/white ACL bottles are fairly common.


----------



## AlexD (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an Amber Coke from Columbus, OH. No chips or cracks, but semi-large ding on the front. Know that's not what you were implying, but if you're interested...[]


----------

